# Decided to gain, what to expect



## Carla (Sep 27, 2012)

I know others have put similar on here but I thought I would share what's been happening to me. Would love for people to tell me what they think, I haven't decided about photos. 
I was a little overweight as a kid, nothing major but always had my mum telling me no one like fat people, you need to lose weight etc. also she used to buy me clothes that only just fitted then when I grow out of them make a big point about how I needed to stop getting fat. In my teens I got into sport so didn't really have a problem. However in my mid 20s I moved away to live with my boyfriend. Then I slowly started to gain for the past 6 years my weight has been around 180-190lb. Any way I love eatting and my boyfriend comments how he likes how I look, like rubbing my belly etc. a few months ago when a little drunk I said how I fancied a take out but wouldn't as was getting to fat. He looks upset and said you should have what you want, anyway to cut a long story short he said if I wanted to eat I should, as he likes larger women. Initially i was a bit taken back, but then he said if I wanted to he would support me in gaining but not to get obsessive about it. So I threw out the weighing scales (after weighting myself one last time). We had agreed to not weigh me regularly but every 3 months. Because of work and life Im not going to get as big as I want, would love to be 500lb+. 
My last weigh in was at 195lb, the biggest I have been. In the ADR 3 months we had a 14 day holiday in Vegas. On the plane there my boyfriend said he wanted me to gain as much as possible here. That he had done some reaserch on line and would take me to the best places to eat. Vegas was great, ate buffets at least once a day, got my money's worth!! The rest of the time ate in restraunts. Our favourite being the Cheesecake factory. We ate there loads, each time I was do stuffed after, but always had room for cheesecake. In between meals enjoyed hotdogs and ice cream. Luckily I had taken shorts with elastic bottoms, I had also planned to buy some more. Much cheeper in America than uk. Couldn't be sure but know I put on weight while in Vegas. On the last night my boyfriend brought out my work jeans. That before the holiday fitted, though alottlr tight. He said he wanted to see how much I had grown. I was a bit taken back but though it would be a great idea. Anyway it shocked me as to how much I had. My weight is mainly around by bum and stomach area anyway. I wouldn't even get them fully up. 
Looking back I knew I had gained as was getting more puffed out but had blamed this on the heat. On the plane back, it was a bit uncomfortable. Since being back it has been harder to maintain this level of gaining. I did expect this as everything is easier on holiday and it's easier to over eat when on holiday. I weighted myself last night. I am now 223lb. My boyfriend says he loves it. At the moment in living in my tack suits as most my other clothes don't fit. Can anyone give me some advise on continuing to gain also what to expect at diffrent weights. Also I want to keep my level of activity, like walking the dog, using public transport. So what kind of weight would I get to where that would begin to be hard. 
Thanks for taking time to read this and thanks in advance for any help or comments


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would say to do what feels right for you. As far as lifestyle changes go, it depends on how tall you are. I'm about 5'8, I really started to notice that I was slowing down around 260. Like I said though that all depends on the individual. The biggest change for me was from 260 to 300. I slowed down a lot, everything about my body changed significantly too. And my appetite went crazy. I don't know if you plan on gaining that much and I not the greatest at explaining things, but I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Carla (Sep 30, 2012)

I am 5ft 6, I have definatly noticed an increse in my appetite. Especially for chocolate, which is something I have never been that bothered with in the past. Have gained nearly 2 stone (28lb) since actively trying to gain I have felt changes in my body. Including having to be more aware of what I do. Apart from thr abvious in clothes not fitting and what does fit is much tighter. I have taken to wearing jogging bottoms(I think Americans call them pants) much more, more comfortable! And I don't have tr money to keep updating my wardrobe. 
I think I have decided on about 275lb as a target, but think I will gain slower now I back from holiday. The food isn't as good in the uk. I love my new wobblie bits. I could handle slowing down a bit, however not to much so think this would be a happy middle field. However I wouldn't rule out going heaver if my boyfriend was up for all thr came with it. The sleep issue to worry me though. 
Any way today I made a proper pig I myself at a Chinese buffet. 4 plates of mains and a huge bowl of ice cream. All washed down with loads of coke. What I enjoyed even more was on walking back to the car I relised my very. Bloated stomach was beging to hang down over my waist band of thr trousers I had on, I should have worn a larger top, but it felt so good. After getting home the evening was spent watching DVDs and eatting more ice cream. Even now I still feel totally full, but I live that feeling. Had a few tummy runs of my boyfriend.


----------



## Carla (Oct 1, 2012)

Just read back what I wrote, meant belly rubs!! Just a a packet of bacon and loads of rolls well tasty. I've but feel stuffed, I've got a feeling now I've started I won't want to stop. Having a take a lay down now, I can definatly feel the extra weight but it feels good. Decided to put on the pictures, they are not great as I my taken with camera phone. As you can see the belly is taking shape. Most of my weight is in my belly, loving my spare tyre! Wearing jeans today but do t know how much longer I can wear them for as getting tight. 
Any tips on good clothes the bigger I get, I don't want to hide the weight but I don't want to have badly fitting clothes either, I do like smarter things, authough they are rally comfortable I don't want to have to stay in jogging bottoms.


----------



## Carla (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Carla (Oct 1, 2012)

http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums...FED3042-8306-000009FC0817BA8C_zpsb613360f.jpg


----------



## Carla (Oct 1, 2012)

http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums...B412F64-8306-000009FBC7A899DE_zps221e3bef.jpg


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 1, 2012)

a big belly is growing and starting to hang! good work!


----------



## Carla (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks, I'm really liking the hang, can't wait for it to get bigger, I used to try and tuck it in, but now I'm wearing things under it as much more comfortable. 
I'm loving this gaining, my boyfriend keeps bringing me treats and I'm permantly full, add to this drinking loads of soda and full fat milk. Wish I had started this earlier.


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 1, 2012)

it's so nice when someone discover the beauty of being big and above all becoming bigger...and more all if a partner like it!


----------



## BigFA (Oct 1, 2012)

Carla:

You are really looking nice. Your round, full belly is beautiful. I love the way it hangs over the front and sides of your jeans. Like AmyJo, I found the biggest changes also once I got into the range of 260 to 300. My walking has slowed down, the ability to climb stairs has slowed, and even walking up a moderate hill is a real chore. I am 5'11 and 300 lbs.


----------



## Carla (Oct 1, 2012)

It's good to read the positive comments. I get the feeling not everyone in my life supports the choice we are making. We have decided not to tell people i am are actively gaining. Had a few negative comments, my boyfriends mum commented last week when we said we were having fish and chips for dinner (large portion of cause) about how I looked bigger, and did I not want to cut back on food, suggesting a salad!! My boyfriend wasn't happy at this, but the way I see it is that people are going to notice so why care what they think. 
On stopping to get the takeaway I waited in the car, kinda figue why waste energy when my boyfriend can do things for me. When he came back to the car, big grin across his face. He said he would make up for what his mum had said, he had gotten me a treat. Back home, unwrapped dinner, Scottish food not known for being heathy he had gotten me large fish and chips and to go with it a deep fried mars bar. It was amazing, it's something Scotland is famous for, google it! It was amazing. A mars bar dipped in batter and deep fried so the. Batter is crispy and the chocolate is soft melting and so sweet. I could have eaten more. 
My belly felt so huge after eatting that monster dinner, I'm so excited to see how my body responds, as is my boyfriend it's as if he can't keep his hands of me. I am allready noticing a few changes, like when getting of the sofa, it's that little more harder. 
My boyfriend says he can't wait till I get a sexy waddle.


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 2, 2012)

it's a natural thing that people comment and above also the family.
But I think there is a moment when in a relationtship the love for food, the fantasy component become so important that the willpower of a couple is stronger that comment! Hope it will be your situation!


----------



## Carla (Oct 3, 2012)

Its not hard to miss the fact that over the past few months I have gotten bigger. I just wish we lived in a society that everyone was accepted. For who they where and what they do, not what they look like. 
However I know that's not going to happen. I'm not going to let negative comments get me down. 
Salad is the last thing I want to eat. Last night my boyfriend brough home a massive pizza from dominos, with a bit of help and encouragement it all got eaten, then a tub of Ben and jerrys core ice cream later while watching tv. Can't believe how much my apatite is growing. I'm finding myself much more hungry than I have been before. My boyfriend is loving this. He did the shopping over the weekend, he definatly knows how to fatten a girl up!!


----------



## Tad (Oct 3, 2012)

Carla--glad you and your boyfriend are enjoying this!

But I just wanted to say, even when you are gaining, don't forget about the usual rules of good health. Do make sure you eat your veggies....even if they are washed down with an entire pizza, lol. And maybe you won't be out jogging or hitting the gym, but keep moving regularly. An awful lot of the health issue associated with obesity are at least as much the product of being sedentary and eating poorly.

Totally aside from seeing bad numbers come back from blood tests, etc, taking care of yourself will help ensure that you keep feeling good and keep having energy, to enjoy the results of your indulgence. No fun getting fat but then just feeling poorly and drained all of the time!


----------



## Carla (Oct 3, 2012)

Have thought that through. I walk my dogs do that keeps me active. As much as people think fat isn't healthy I'm hoping to show them diffrent, good point about the vegetables. My boyfriend makes the best cheese sauce, great to put over vegetables.


----------



## bbwsrule (Oct 4, 2012)

Carla said:


> http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums...B412F64-8306-000009FBC7A899DE_zps221e3bef.jpg



Awesome full belly! Love how it splays out the the sides as well as it's roundness.


----------



## meepmeep (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it's totally awesome that ur letting itself go like u are . I think a growing figure is the best kind of figure. It's the act of indulging and growing that's so scintillating. I think the other poster is right about the veggies. Make sure that ur getting a well balanced diet (although lots more than most ) as it will help ensure that u remain healthy in the long run. Best of luck gaining and keep us posted on ur progress


----------



## Carla (Oct 11, 2012)

Taken the advise of eatting vegetables. Alls going well. Went out shopping yesterday to get new jeans. My old ones just don't fit at all. Brought them a bit bigger than needed so I have room to grow. My boyfriend loves it when I wear tops that are a bit tight. Had big tummy hang, add to that lunch at a pizza and pasta buffet, I made sure I got my money worth! 
Was well stuffed after.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Oct 11, 2012)

wow, just read the first time your little story.

sounds definately like you found what you and your partner love!
it's always hard to read those perfect real-life storys because most of the FA's in her like me wish to have such a story for themselves 

all in all, back to the topic where you think about a maximum not to get too immobile.....i would say, just keep your eyes open at your body. i think it is very different from person to person, some can live very good with 400lbs, some can't. So you should just listen to your body and if you feel okay with it, then love it!

and totally according to your bf....too tight clothes are one of the major-turn-ons!!!!!!! :smitten:

may i ask how much you weigh in the moment and perhaps if you have a before/after thing? :wubu:


happy you're happy with your decission!
:happy:


----------



## Carla (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't know exactually how much I weigh at the moment as only weighing myself every 3 months. However I do know I'm a uk size 24-26. Most the weight is going to my belly, but my thighs are definatly getting bigger. My boyfriend is saying that I'm getting a permant double chin, which was only occasionally there before. I'm deffinatly feeling the weight gain. 
As for photos from before I will try and look some out. 
Went out for dinner last night, had a great Indian, ate loads of curry as it was a set price for as much as you like, kinda like a buffet but they bring it to you. Had to undo my trousers to relive some pressure, when we got into the car he couldn't keep his hands of me. With how big my belly is getting I just waiting to hear the 'are you pregnant comment'. 
Got a friends wedding in a few weeks time. Leaving it till nearer the time to buy an outfit, luckily in the uk there are some shops that sell great plus size clothes. At the moment I'm not staying in any one size longer than a month or two. So I'm only getting what I need and when at home I chill in tracksuits. Though often with a smaller tshirt. Just so my tummy hangs out the bottom.


----------



## BigFA (Oct 25, 2012)

Carla:

I can understand your boyfriend not being able to keep his hands off of you when you unbutton your slacks and let your belly hang out. That is so hot. My wife would often do that after a big meal and it would drive me nuts. I also come from a family of big eaters, and my aunt and female cousins often talk of wearing their "eating dresses or slacks". The dresses are loose enough to let their bellies expand and the waists on their slacks are elastic to provide maximum comfort while eating. As a lifelong FA, watching the women in my family stuff themselves and their bellies swell is just a huge turn-on.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Oct 26, 2012)

Carla,

Your belly looks wonderfu!! Hope you are having fun eating whatever you want and getting bigger. Please keep us posted.

Bigjoedo


----------



## Carla (Oct 27, 2012)

Ate so much last night. Went out with some friends. All like to eat well, especially my close friend who weights around 300lb. She has definatly noticed my gain, she dosnt know that I'm gaining on purpose but has said im fast catching her!! Went to a pizza place. Ordered do much, including desert. Can't beat chocolate cake. When I got home had to unbutton my trousers (again this is definatly coming a habit!). When my bf got home from work he brought a big tub of Ben and Jerry's. Didn't think I could eat it, but between us we managed it. I think it's the biggest my bellys been. It felt so good, proper stuck out. 
Have decided ice cream is definatly my indulgence food, it's so good. 
My bf has also gained some weight since I have, he looks so good. As he said why should I have all the fun! He has gained about 10lb. 
Struggled to sleep being so full. But it felt so good. 
I'm of out hopping today. Getting an outfit for the wedding, and some elastic trousers. I love the idea of getting clothes to big so I can gain to fit into them. 
At this wedding will see some people Ive not seen for a while, wonder how many people are going to comment. I've always tried to buy clothes in the pat that cover up my bigger areas but not no longer.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 28, 2012)

Carla said:


> Ate so much last night. Went out with some friends. All like to eat well, especially my close friend who weights around 300lb. She has definatly noticed my gain, she dosnt know that I'm gaining on purpose but has said im fast catching her!! Went to a pizza place. Ordered do much, including desert. Can't beat chocolate cake. When I got home had to unbutton my trousers (again this is definatly coming a habit!). When my bf got home from work he brought a big tub of Ben and Jerry's. Didn't think I could eat it, but between us we managed it. I think it's the biggest my bellys been. It felt so good, proper stuck out.
> Have decided ice cream is definatly my indulgence food, it's so good.
> My bf has also gained some weight since I have, he looks so good. As he said why should I have all the fun! He has gained about 10lb.
> Struggled to sleep being so full. But it felt so good.
> ...



I'm happy to hear that gaining is such a positive thing for you. Good luck and much hunger in the future!


----------



## azerty (Oct 29, 2012)

Go Carla, Go.
Thank you


----------



## Carla (Nov 2, 2012)

Got weighed yesterday at the doctors as I was needing a repeat prescription for the contraceptive pill. Was 240lb. I knew I had put on weight as most my old clothes didn't fit. Got the lecture from the doctor about losing weight and how unhealthy it was. He did the normal checks and all were good. 
I was surprised to be at 240lb all ready, I think having a massive lunch before hand added some. 
My boyfriend is loving the larger me, and I'm loving it as well. Had another massive lunch today. That much that I'm now having to lay on my sofa as so stuffed. It was a great pasta dinner. Two helpings and loads of garlic bread. Finished with the most amazing hot chocolate pudding.


----------



## nikola090 (Nov 2, 2012)

the friendship with a big girl as you said is favouring your gain I could imagine, that0s right??


----------



## Carla (Nov 10, 2012)

nikola090 said:


> the friendship with a big girl as you said is favouring your gain I could imagine, that0s right??



Definatly helping. She has always been bigger than me. We have been friends for years. She has tried on and of for years to try and lose weight, she would lose some then put more on after finishing that diet. 

Can't beat having some one to encourage you to have some more desert!!


----------



## nikola090 (Nov 10, 2012)

a jo-jo situation...now she is always trying to lose something or it's also helped by your grown???


----------



## sanderbwa (Nov 13, 2012)

I've just found your story and it's really fascinating me. I wish you an exciting weight gain journey.


----------



## JASmith (Nov 13, 2012)

Come on, Carla! 
Keep on eating, stuffing, and gaining!


----------



## rustydog7 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Carla, I just love your stories of weight gain and getting overstuffed. Please keep it up and I would love more pictures. Your growing belly is very sexy. Always eat a pint of ice cream after you are already stuffed. Thank you, I sure wish I had a girl like you.:eat1::eat1::eat1:dry


----------



## Carla (Nov 19, 2012)

I am just loving the feeling of being stuffed. I go out for dinner at least twice a week wither with my bf or with friends. Buffets are definatly my favorite. When I'm out with friends I don't tend to eat as much as when out with bf. however when I come home he always has a treat waiting for me. I love the feeling of not being able to eat any more then being encouraged to eat more, I always manageage to find room for some cake or ice cream. 
Got a outfit for a wedding next week, took me ages to find one that fitted. I'm now a uk 26, which is making it a bit hard to find clothes that fit when out shopping. I think it's time I did more on the Internet.


----------



## Carla (May 10, 2013)

Sorry I've not updated for ages. But been really busy. My weight is hovering around 270. I can definitely feel the difference. The main area of gain is in my belly. It's looking and feeling huge. I will put a photo on here to show the gain. I'm loving the feeling of being full the whole time. My boyfriend keeps buying me food treats. Meaning i go less than 2 hours without food. Im loving chocolate at the moment., Can eat a multi pack of family size bars in one sitting. I know its not healthy by man it tastes so good. 
Most people are seeing the difference. My boyfriend says I've definitely got a sexy waddle. Of on a cruise in 2 months time. Which means so much over indulging. But I'm not looking forward to the 3 hour flight. Last time I flew the seat belt was uncomfortable, this time I think I will need an extender. Have people asked for these before and do the crew hand them out ok? 
I'm not sure about swim wear when away, what experience have others had. I used to wear bikinis but now I'm over the 250 mark I'm sure. I think defiantly a one piece.


----------



## Tad (May 10, 2013)

Hey Carla, glad that you are still enjoying the fat life! I looked back at your older posts in this thread, and back in November you were 240, so being up to 270 has been a pretty rapid increase, I can well imagine that you a really noticing the changes after that big of a gain.

With regard to flying, if you search on the main board youll find a thread about flying fat. From what I can recall from that thread, getting an extender shouldnt be a problem (although some flight attendants are more gracious and discreet about it than others). What a lot of women have issues with, however, is hip space. So long as you get a seat next to your boyfriend, the arm-rest between you goes up, and he doesnt mind your hip invading his space, it shouldnt be a big deal. However you might want to sit down on a bench and measure how far your hips spread, and there is a web site (seatguru I think) where you can look up airline and plane to find out how wide the seats are.

As for swimwear, obviously go with whatever makes you the most comfortable. Because of how much one fat body varies from another I think some women have had a hard time finding one piece suits that fit them well, but I guess it is a question of just trying things on to find one that works for you. Alternatively there are 2 piece suits that dont have a gap between them (top is long and bottom is high, so they overlap), and those can be more forgiving of variety in torso length, belly shape, etc. There have been multiple threads about plus sized swimwear at Dimensions, Id start a search on the fashion forum, and you might find some good information and inspiration.

I hope your life slows down enough that you have some time to really appreciate your size


----------



## Carla (Mar 18, 2014)

Thought I would give an update as it's been a while. The gaining has tailed of. I've been sitting at around 330 for a while now. Really happy at this as still can do most the tings I want to do. Obviously some things have changed. Stairs are now actively avoided!
My belly now is so much bigger and it seems the more I gained the more it hangs. Also as to be expected have gained all over. 
My boyfriend did say that he would love me even bigger but he accepts that for the time being i'm happy at this weight. However it dosnt stop him trying, he is always being me treats and cooking amazing food. 
I do find that I get more tired now then at lower weights but then it just gives me a good excuse to chill. 
In time I might gain more but im more than happy how I am. Even if not everyone is, typically have had so called friend and family comment. Even down to being brought a gym membership for christmas. However that turned out good as the swimming pool and spa there are amazing. Have yet to even go into the actual gym area!!


----------



## strathacker77 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Carla. Glad to see that you're doing ok. It seems you may have gone over your original weight goal a little  I hope all continues to be well with you and your boyfriend. Always remember, your body, your choice. As much as many of us like what you and other women have chosen as a lifestyle, you ultimately are in charge of when to stop. Best to you and your man!
I don't know if your photobucket account still works, but updated pics would be fantastic. If not, ok too. Hope to see you around sooner!


----------



## BigFA (May 5, 2014)

Carla: 

Sounds like you are realizing your gaining desires. Last May you posted you were around 270 and when you started this thread you were about 190. Now 330 lbs!:wubu: Congratulations. Sounds like your cruise earlier really paid off. Not a bad idea to level off for awhile and let your body adjust to being the bigger and better you. Your boyfriend should certainly be happy with a beautiful 330 lb. girlfriend.:smitten:


----------



## Carla (Apr 3, 2015)

Just logged in after not being online for ages. Feels like so long ago. It's been almost a year. I've not really gained much as happy where I am, I did gain some when on holiday in vegas last year, but who didn't with all them amazing buffets. I've defiantly slowed down loads. Made lots of small changes to make life easier. I know one that a lot of people don't agree with is that I brought a scotter to help get around, as was getting tired easily. It means I can do what I want when I want. I don't use it all the time, I still go swimming a few times a week. What I've also noticed is that although I have remained around the 330-345 range, usually closer to the upper range my belly is getting bigger. It's noticably sagged in the last year, I was kinda expecting that.


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Apr 7, 2015)

Well you certainly have gained over the years. I imagine your bf is in heaven. Do you ever see your friend who was 300 lbs? Are you bigger than her now or has she gotten larger also?


----------



## extra_m13 (Jan 19, 2016)

thanks for sharing Carla, wonderful... lucky bf ! hopefully you are enjoying everything and getting ready to go for 400


----------

